# "  "
!
           "   ".          30 ,   50.     .
    :
    (),      .           ,   .   ,     ,    (     ..).               .   .     ,  ,     ,      ....
:
1)   ..
       ?
 :

1) (   ) -   
  (   ) - 
 - , 
 -33
:  
 :   

2)     
     ,     ?

2) (  ) -   
  (   ) - 
 - , ;  :    
 -33
:  /
:  
  : ,     -   

  ,   !!!!
      ,    .

----------

